# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Visit the Cryptocoryne habitats in Sarawak

## kuching

In August 2009, two of my Japanese friends (Kobayashii & Osaki) travelled along the coastal road of Sarawak to revisit some habitats of _Cryptocoryne_  and searching for new location as well.


First location is to visit the habitat of _Crypt. uenoi_.









The submerged _Crypt. uenoi_



_Crypt uenoi_ in another river:




The emersed condition.

----------


## kuching

_Crypt uenoi_





Kobayashii is taking picture of _Crypt. longicauda_.





_Crypt. longicauda_ is very common species in Borneo island.










The spathe.




The habitat:

----------


## kuching

This species is the second common species after _Crypt. ciliata_ in Borneo.







Another location of _Crypt longicauda_ inside a National Park.




Next location is the habitat of _Crypt. auriculata_. 





_Crypt. auriculata_ in this area got molted leaves.

----------


## kuching

The _Crypt_. & its habitat.
















2 species of _Rasbora_ found in that river.




The beautiful river....

----------


## kuching

Kaboyashii & Osaki....
















Taking picture.





.......TO BE CONTINUED.

----------


## kuching

Then, we headed to Sibu town to rest for a night. The next day, we woke up early to visit _Crypt. lingua_ habitat near Rajang river.





_Crypt. lingua_ population is not big in a river about 30m wide.





We found thousands of them in a ditch near the big river!!!






Most of the leaves are covered by mud. (direct sunlight)






The spathes.





Collecting the pollen.

----------


## kuching

Photographing the habitat.





There are so many of them!!!










Then, we went to nearby peat swamp to visit _Crypt. pallidinervia_.









It is usually grows in blackwater streams / rivers.






The spathe.

----------


## kuching

The habitat is partially destroyed the forest clearing (+ burning) by the farmer. The Crypt is still fine as long as the blackwater is not drying up in this hot dry season.





Six-banded barb (_Puntius hexazone_) found in the stream.





Also, the hard-lipped barb (_Osteochilus_ sp.)







.....TO BE CONTINUED.

----------


## kuching

I'm back. Sorry, too busy lately until no time to post the pictures taken in August 2009. Now showing the habiat of _Crypt. bullosa_  which is common in the rivers of central part of Sarawak.




The long rhizomes & roots of _Crypt. bullosa_.





The water level in this river just raised up not long before we visited this river......most of the leaves are melted!

----------


## kuching

Another habitat of _Crypt bullosa_.

----------


## kuching

This species is one of the most beautiful aquatic plants in Borneo.










The bud.





The spathe (flower)








In one specific location, _Crypt. ciliata_  was found growing not far away from a cluster of _Crypt bullosa_ near freshwater tidal zone.







TO BE CONTINUED.

----------


## kuching

During this trip, I was lucky to see the spathe of _Crypt yujii_  for the first time in my life!





Different habitat, the colour of the spathe is diffferent. 1st Habitat:














2nd habitat

----------


## kuching

2nd habitat











3rd habitat

----------


## kuching

Some fishes found during the trip:

_Rasbora tornieri_








Archor fish (_Toxotes_ sp.)








Catfish. Probably _Mystus nemurus_

----------


## blue33

Thanks for sharing again. Always enjoyed your thread journal. Keep it up.  :Well done:

----------


## kuching

Freshwater puffer, _Carinotetraodon salivator_













Pipe fish








Goby

----------


## kuching

> Thanks for sharing again. Always enjoyed your thread journal. Keep it up.


Thanks Adrian. :Smile:

----------


## kuching

Long "nose" shrimp (_Caridina_ sp.) of Sarawak.

Video clip taken using my Nikon D90 (YouTube):

YouTube - Long &quot;nose&quot; algae eating shrimp (Caridina sp.) from Sarawak

----------


## kuching

Bonus!!! Found a Keelback snake (_Rhabdophis_  sp.) at _Crypt. bullosa_  habitat.

----------


## illumbomb

I like the fully coloured C. yujii spathe from the 1st habitat best among all 3 habitats. Hope I would have a chance to visit these habitats to photograph the blooming spathes in their natural environment too. Thanks for sharing and please post more!

----------


## kuching

> I like the fully coloured C. yujii spathe from the 1st habitat best among all 3 habitats. Hope I would have a chance to visit these habitats to photograph the blooming spathes in their natural environment too. Thanks for sharing and please post more!


Welcome. :Smile:

----------


## kuching

Before we return to Kuching, we found a new location of _Crypt. fusca_  near Seri Aman. _Crypt fusca_ is very common in Kalimantan Barat of Indonesian Borneo but its rare in Sarawak side. So far, this is the second spot where I found this species.


A beautiful river near Seri Aman.





Habitat of _Crypt fusca_  (blackwater peat swamp):

----------


## kuching

The spathe of _Crypt fusca_









The flower of _Barclaya motleyi_. This species is found growing together with _Crypt fusca_.

----------


## kuching

Few months later, I went out with another group of people who were doing research on fish at western Sarawak. during the trip, I found out another location for _Crypt. cordata_ var. _zonata_. This species is common in western Sarawak.





The spathe (center):



Water is almost stagnant.




Freshwater swamp; the habitat:

----------


## kuching

On the first week of November, when I was exploring in a limestone outcrop of Sarawak, I discovered the 2nd location of _Crypt. striolata_ (green form). This is a rare variety of _Crypt striolata_....which only grows in hardwater stream at the foothill of limestone hills.


The limestone outcrop:




_Crypt. striolata_ (green form)










Growing on limestone rocks.




The habitat.

----------


## limz_777

thanks for sharing , interesting wildlife

----------


## nasty12

Always love your pics! Amazing!!!
Great job!!

----------


## kuching

Thanks limz777 & nasty12. Just came home from my fishing trip....it was a bad time to explore during the rainy season. Will post my pictures soon...

----------


## john lee

I like your photos, very beautiful, is simply a paradise for Cryptocoryne

----------


## kuching

Thanks John.

----------


## john lee

> Thanks John.


thank you!great. :Grin:

----------


## kuching

February 15, 2010. It was the 2nd day of Chinese New Year (holiday in Malaysia), I drove 500km to visit my friends in central of Sarawak. The raining season is not over yet....it rains almost everyday and most of the rivers have very high water level. 

Nevertheless, I decided to visit some of the habitats of Cryptocoryne on my way to Sibu town from my home in Kuching.

First location is a peat swamp near Pusa, about 3 & half hour hours drive from my home. This is a new location. I found a lot of giant aroid called _Cyrtosperma ferox_ and underneath it is covered by a big clump of aquatic aroid called _Cryptocoryne longicauda_.

Big aroid, _Cyrtosperma ferox_




_Cryptocoryne longicauda_ growing near the big aroid, _Cyrtosperma ferox_ in the swamp:





Close-up of _Cryptocoryne longicauda_:







....TO BE CONTINUED.

----------


## kuching

Before the sunset, I went to revisit the habitat of _Cryptocoryne pallidinervia_. The water level was very high, more than 30cm higher than the water level during my last visit about 6 months ago. All of them are submerged in the blackwater; none of them are flowering except producing the seed pods. The leaves are longer and light green colored. Good thing is that the population is bigger....they are flourished in the wet season.

The habitat:



The Crypt. is found submerged in the water:




The plant collected from stream:

----------


## kuching

The leaf:




Seed pod:




The evening scene of Sibu street after the rain:





The Catholic Cathedral in Sibu:





.....TO BE CONTINUED.

----------


## blue33

Lots of adventures and new thing waiting to be found.  :Grin:

----------


## kuching

Thanks blue33.

----------


## kuching

Then, the next day, I went to look for _Crypt. yujii_. Due to too much rainfall, all the rivers where I used to find this species are "disappeared" in the high water level. I traveled around the area & found a new location for _yujii_. It's found in a small river which is in the freshwater intertidal zone.


Submerged _Crypt yujii_:







Some are growing near the bank, in emersed condition:








The spathe

----------


## kuching

On the previous day, I went to look for a variable of _Crypt. striolata_ in a jungle stream near Sarikei, but unfortunately, I couldn't find it due to the water was too cloudy after the rainfall.

The small waterfall











On the following day, I revisited a habitat of _Crypt. striolata_ which the river was dried up during the last dry season. Now, it's full of water, but shallow. All the Crypt. are growing well. None of them died during the river was dried up cod it was covered under the shade of big trees there.

The habitat

----------


## kuching

Underwater shot:




Close-up :







Video (taken using my Canon poweshot D10):

YouTube- Cryptocoryne striolata in its natural habitat (near Julau)

----------


## kuching

On the way back home, I stopped my car at the roadside to check up the habitat of _Crypt. auriculata_.

The habitat:






I was "greeted" by a small snake at the edge of the stream. It is a painted mock viper (_Psammodynastes pictus_).





The mock viper and _Crypt. auriculata_:

----------


## kuching

Close-up of the snake:






Close-up of Crypt. auriculata

----------


## kuching

The submerged plants:

----------


## Craykeeper

Michael,great stuff...i love to look at the pics.
Cheers
Chris

----------


## kuching

Thanks Chris....more coming up.

----------


## kuching

Few weeks ago, I was revisiting the habitat of Crypt. keei near my home.....

----------


## kuching

_Crypt. keei_ - underwater shot:




Their habitat is a beautiful place.....

----------


## kuching

Video taken using Canon powershot D10:

YouTube- The habitat of Cryptocoryne keei

YouTube- Cryptocoryne keei (underwater videography)

YouTube- Cryptocoryne keei (underwater videography)-part 2

YouTube- Cryptocorne keei (part 3)

YouTube- Cryptocorne keei (part 4)

----------


## Mudskipper

Amazing pics and videos. Thank you so much for sharing them with us.

----------


## kuching

Thanks mudskipper.

----------


## kuching

Last weekend (May 16, 2010)...discovered another location of a variety of _Crypt. auriculata_ (mottled leaf) near central Sarawak. The population is very small, only less than 10 plants found at a spot.

----------


## kuching

Some video clips uploaded to YouTube:

Cryptocoryne auriculata (part 1)
YouTube- Cryptocoryne auriculata (part 1)


Cryptocoryne auriculata (part 2)
YouTube- Cryptocoryne auriculata (water plant; part 2)


Cryptocoryne auriculata habitat:
YouTube- Cryptocoryne auriculata habitat (water plant)


Crypt bullosa habitat:
YouTube- Crypt bullosa habitat


Crypt bullosa (water plant) from Central Sarawak:
YouTube- Crypt bullosa (water plant) from Central Sarawak.


Cryptocoryne uenoi (part 1)
YouTube- Cryptocoryne uenoi (water plant) from Borneo

Cryptocoryne uenoi- part 2
YouTube- Cryptocoryne uenoi (water plant) from Borneo - part 2

----------


## kuching

June 12, 2010. It was a short visit to the habitat of a natural cross hybrid of Cryptocoryne.....it's called C_ryptocoryne_ x_purpurea_. Its probably a cross between _Crypt. cordata_ var. _zonata_ and _Crypt. longicauda_. 













The stream is dried up....but this colony of Crypt. still survive well cos the humidity in the jungle is high:




Not far away, there is a river. There is not Crypt. growing there except the common _Barclaya motleyi_.

----------


## kuching

When I walked further up the river, I found a few streams....and I found Crypt. striolata!!!

The river.




A pool exposed to full sunlight. Here I found sun loving water plants such as Blyxa & hair grasses....



A pool in the jungle:

----------


## kuching

The jungle stream:




In the shallow part of the stream, I found a small population of _Crypt. striolata_. This species is endemic to Borneo:










The spathe (flower):








The opened seed pod:

----------


## herns

Interesting photos.

Ive been in Kuching, I think that was in 2001. Kuching means cat. There was a statue of cat somewhere in the place Ive been.

----------


## kuching

> Interesting photos.
> 
> Ive been in Kuching, I think that was in 2001. Kuching means cat. There was a statue of cat somewhere in the place Ive been.


Yup, I'm from "meow meow" city. :Grin:

----------


## imke

This jungle river really looks amazing; thanks for sharing this place virtually with us.

----------


## kuching

> This jungle river really looks amazing; thanks for sharing this place virtually with us.


Welcome....more pix coming up. :Smile:

----------


## kuching

Another river about 100km away from the previous river that I visited:










Found _Crypt. striolata_ again....

----------


## kuching

_Crypt. striolat_a from this river is big....









_Piptospatha grabowskii_, a species of semi aquatic aroid also can be found here....

----------


## kuching

Last weekend, I went to visit a variety of _Crypt. striolata_. This _C. striolata_ is only found in the streams of limestone outcrop & the water is hard water. The colour is very green. 

The habitat.






Due to too much rainfall during this year dry season caused by La Nina, the Crypt. is growing faster than before. The population is increasing!!!

----------


## kuching

So far, this variety only found in that limestone hills area in southern Sarawak.....











The spathe








.....to be continued.

----------


## kuching

Last weekend, I had to drive 9 hours from Kuching to Bintulu to meet my friend there to discuss his wedding plan (I'll be his wedding photographer next month).....on the way to Bintulu, I stopped at a few places to look for Crypt.

The 1st location is a beautiful river guided by 2 snakes; the one on the left side of the riverbank is pit viper and the one on my right side is an oriental whip snake which is busy eating the water skink.


The river:











Pit viper




Oriental whip snake & the water skink.

----------


## kuching

After walking past the snakes, I found something in the water....




It's _Crypt. striolata_





The leaves are covered by silt, so when I removed it.....I was shocked to see the beautiful pattern on the leaf. It's like a tiger stripes.....so beautiful!!!








Different spots, different pattern (leaves):









_Piptospatha grabowskii_ also found here:





....to be continued.

----------


## imke

Hi Michael, the photo of the Oriental whip snake is awesome! Everybody having no fear of snakes has my full respect (as I _am_ anxious of snakes). Have a nice time at your friend's wedding!

----------


## kuching

> Hi Michael, the photo of the Oriental whip snake is awesome! Everybody having no fear of snakes has my full respect (as I _am_ anxious of snakes). Have a nice time at your friend's wedding!


Ok...thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## kuching

2nd location is the habitat of _Crypt. yujii_. The water is blackwater river which got tidal influence.












......to be continued.

----------


## blue33

thanks for sharing...  :Smile:

----------


## kuching

> thanks for sharing...


Thanks for viewing....

----------


## kuching

Next location is the habitat of "black" _Crypt. bullosa_. The water level was very high due to too much rainfall in Borneo caused by La Nina....even though right now is supposed to be our dry season.






In others location of central Sarawak, the _Crypt. bullosa_ is usually green:

----------


## kuching

This scene is very stunning....don't you think so? Some of the rivers in my homeland are so beautiful....the _Cryptocoryne_ is everywhere!!!




Next....is revisiting the habitat of crypt. auriculata in central Sarawak. The farmers already cleared the forest there for farming, but luckily, they didn't chop down the trees along the bank of that stream full of _C. auriculata_.








If they chopped down the trees near the stream, then we have to say farewell to those Crypt.











......to be continued.

----------


## Zenislev

Always like your photos and expeditions, how i hope i have a chance to go...

----------


## kuching

> Always like your photos and expeditions, how i hope i have a chance to go...


Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## blue33

I've to said full of amazing treasure hunt and i can view and view again without feeling bore at all.

----------


## kuching

> I've to said full of amazing treasure hunt and i can view and view again without feeling bore at all.


Thanks Adrian.  :Smile:

----------


## khs

Beautiful photography Mike. I always enjoy your tread.

----------


## kuching

> Beautiful photography Mike. I always enjoy your tread.


Thankyou Khs. Too bad a lot of places are flooded over here cos of La Nina brings a lot of rains to Borneo....hope the water recede, so that I can go exploring in the rivers again....

----------


## kuching

Not far from my home, got a patch of lowland forest which is located very near to new residential area. I'm worried that whole forest will be gone oneday, so I spent few hours to photograph anything along the trail next to a river & streams.

There is no _Crypt_. in the river.





However, there are plenty of them in the streams next to the river:











_Crypt. longicauda_ & _Barclaya motleyi_  growing together in this stream:




The sparthe of _Crypt. longicauda_:

----------


## kuching

_Crypt. longicauda_. Some of the leaves are brownish, some are green and some got white-pinkish tiny spots on the leaf surface....

----------


## kuching

Unidentified species of Crypt.













Another unidentified species:

----------


## kuching

_Crypt. ciliata_ var. _ciliata_







_Crypt. auriculata_

----------


## kuching

_Crypt. striolata_ near central Sarawak.













_Crypt. striolata_ from central Sarawak (leaf is more round):
















.....to be continued.

----------


## kuching

_Crypt. cordata_ var. _grabowskii_ was "disappeared" few years ago when the habitat was destroyed. Today, I went deep inside the peat swamp forest to find it....I was alone at that time. After 1 & half hours later, I was so happy to find it in another new location.

----------


## kuching

This clump of _Crypt. cordata_ var. _grabowskii_ is growing in emersed condition....











....to be continued.

----------


## kuching

December 5, 2010. In this trip, I planned to hike along a blackwater river to upper part to search for waterfall & cascades but I was shocked to find a big colony of _Cryptocoryne striolata_ in this acidic blackwater river!!! It is unusual to find this species in blackwater.


The habitat:






At first I thought those are rocks....or algae, but when I jumped into the river & found out it is _Crypt_. _striolata_....hoooray!!!

----------


## kuching

The spathe:







The leaves are very variable:

----------


## choen

Thanks for sharing the pictures from your expeditions.
Are there very few or no fishes at the locations that you photographed?

----------


## kuching

> Thanks for sharing the pictures from your expeditions.
> Are there very few or no fishes at the locations that you photographed?


Thanks for viewing. Got a lot of fish but lazy to photograph them....

----------


## kuching

Last Monday (January 10), my flight ran out of runway & crashed. Luckily, no explosion & everyone survived except 4 people had to send to hospital by ambulance. Since I'm survived from the air crash, I will spend more time this year to explore my homeland....find more Crypt. cos you don't know when is your last day....life is so precious. I want to spend more time in the jungle to photograph Crypt., fish or anything in the rivers & the jungle. :-)

Link to my photo album related to that horrible incident:

http://junglemike.multiply.com/photo...from_air_crash

----------


## imke

Hi Michael,

I have not read until now what happened to you and the other passengers - that's a horrible experience and I am happy that nobody was hurt more. Good luck with your plans and take care!

Imke

----------


## kuching

> Hi Michael,
> 
> I have not read until now what happened to you and the other passengers - that's a horrible experience and I am happy that nobody was hurt more. Good luck with your plans and take care!
> 
> Imke


Thanks Imke. But I got 6 free airtickets after this incident....now I can fly to a lot of places to explore or travel....

----------


## kuching

A blackwater river:




_Crypt. striolata_

----------


## kuching

Updating (March 2011):

A researcher from Europe said the _Crypt. cordata_ 'siamensis' that me & my friends found last year in northen Peninsular Malaysia is a cross hybrid species. Also, _Crypt. cordata_ var. _grabowskii_ from Sarawak is actually a _zonata_.

----------


## choen

Thanks for these updates, Mike of the jungle!

----------


## kuching

> Thanks for these updates, Mike of the jungle!


Welcome Choen.  :Smile:

----------

